# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Не все "вредные привычки" нужно искоренять

## Irina

*Часто состояние тревоги вырабатывает у нас привычки, которые принять называть дурными*.
Например, постоянное теребление ручки в руках, или галстука, пуговицы, носа, мочки уха и так далее. Подобными приемами человек создает для себя иллюзию спокойствия. Кстати, эта привычка закладывается с детства: у малышей это сосательный рефлекс. Во взрослом возрасте грудь матери, или собственный палец может заменить сигарета. И часто бывает так, что вредные привычки становятся настолько навязчивыми, что превращаются в серьезную проблему.

Если вы не можете справиться с собой: постоянно грызете ручку, или выкуриваете по три пачки в день, у вас не осталось ни единой пуговицы на пиджаке, или вам кажется, что скоро сами себе оторвете нос – обратитесь к специалисту. Ваше поведение – признак невроза, который врач-психотерапевт в состоянии установить, и устранить терапевтическим, или медикаментозным путем. Это совершенно безопасно.

Но сама по себе привычка вертеть что-то в руках не означает какой-то патологии. Например, известный ученый Сергей Ениколопов, зав.отделом клинической психологии научного Центра психического здоровья и доцент кафедры МГУ с детства что-то «вертит» в руках. «Я теребИл в руках ручки, ключи, монеты , в общем, все, что попадалось под руку. Позже пробовал четки, но остановился все-таки на двух небольших палочках, поскольку в случае потери их легко заменить. И больным себя вовсе не считаю. Более того – с помощью этого мне легче сосредоточится на главном».

----------

